# How To Build a PVC Catchbox in 15 minutes



## All Buns Glazing

*Materials I used*


5 x 1 meter long 15mm PVC pipes
5 x 15mm t-connectors
2 x 90 degree 15mm elbow connectors 
1 x 15mm coupler

*Total Cost*: $15.50AUD (without tote box)

This illustrates how easy and cheap it is to make a PVC catchbox. *Thanks to Charles* for passing on this idea and Rose for video taping it


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Great vid thanks for sharing

Is the machete saw obligatory? :rofl: love that saw.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

I love dozuki saws! That one is years old - I've used and abused it and it still can cut off wafer thin pieces of wood - great for dovetail and finger joints!


----------



## Tube_Shooter

All Buns Glazing said:


> I love dozuki saws! That one is years old - I've used and abused it and it still can cut off wafer thin pieces of wood - great for dovetail and finger joints!


Thanks I've found one in the UK will make a purchase shortly


----------



## Claudio

Thanks for the idea All Buns Glazing...COOL!


----------



## Spectre

Awesome Buns!

Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## bigron

very cool mr buns


----------



## Bard

Oi, nice one. I am definitely going to make me one of these. Perhaps this weekend!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Do it! I've glued this one together except key joints that mean it can be disassembled and put into a tote. It's solid as a rock now


----------



## Spectre

This stuff is awesome!

I made a mistake of multitasking again, was also making the targets whilst building, you know... six pack :naughty:

As a result, the meticulous action of measuring and cutting it was.. mmm.. a bit off.. still, it worked out alright I think :thumbsup:

Best part is, the PVC costs me about US$ 6,- 

Here's mine


----------



## Spectre

forgot to say..

THANKS BUNS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## All Buns Glazing

YES!!! Great catchbox, mate. Looks fine to me, and as I said in the video - it's a very forgiving material to work with in terms of exact measurement, unlike wood.

I handball that thanks to Charles, who introduced these PVC catchboxes to me.

edit: I like the t-section addition to the ends! You could glue some spare latex to the bottom of them to make them grip the tiles, too!


----------



## Spectre

Good idea with glueing some latex on the bottom, at first I thought of cutting them flat, ha! rubber is easier! :thumbsup:

I'm also thinking of making a longer PVC piece for the target hanger, so I can put two layers of backstop. I went with one old towel first, and during the initiation period, it went through the towel, cover of the tote box in the back and made a dent on the door :slap:

two old tshirts tonight!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Egads! Yeah, I find light cotton works the best - old tshirt will be ideal. Heavier material puts up too much of a fight and over time will either lose the fight, or keep bouncing your rounds out of the box.

I went ahead and glued a couple of strips of scrap TBG to the bottom of each corner and it grips the floor like a frog now. I just put glue on the last 10mm of the strip, mildly stretched it over the end and wrapped it in place with a used band tie until the CA sets.


----------



## Greavous

Ok, I watched this video last night and decided id have me one of these today. When picking up fittings I noticed that you could buy the T's in bags of 10 and save a few cents so my version of this catchbox used all ten of the T's, two 90° fittings and two ten foot sticks of 1/2" pvc pipe. It set me back $7.20.

I added the two extra T's (compared to the pic by Spectre) just below the 90's at the top to raise the curtain above the target area. I added a couple rubber bands to hold the curtain bar in place as well. The only real reason I bothered showing my version was that my curtain catches the ammo without a plastic bucket at the base!! I was thinking I was going to sacrifice a pillow case to stop the balls and went digging for an old case when I came upon one of those goofy pillow covers that came with a set of sheets I bought. The way the pillow sham (I think that is the term) has an opening on the back which when hung by one end makes an open pocket and all the ammo lands in the pocket. Im a noob and for now im shooting taconite.


----------



## Claudio

Looks good Greavous!


----------



## lightgeoduck

You know, I had to relook at this thread and with those pics that you posted Greaves, I have an idea for an "Improvement".

As some of you have seen my PVC catchbox, which was a little excessive compared to these, I wanted to make a more portable one with out taking it apart. ANYWAY, I have on the portion of my box where I hang my target a 1/2 cross section running through a 3/4 t joint to make a spinner.... So I believe you can use that for this design. Rather than using the same dia T for the rear leg, use a T one size up and keep that cross section as one piece.. This way you can swing the leg out to use then swing it in to stow.. Make sure you tie a string from the back leg to the front at a length that will limit how far it opens.

I am soo doing a revamp tomorrow.

LGD


----------



## Greavous

I have a couple screw in eyerings with some cord between them to keep the thrid leg from opening too far. I like the spinner idea and ill have to look into doing something like that. As for portability, I choose to drill a few pilot holes here and there and pin a few connections with short screws vs. gluing up joints so it all comes apart if need be.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Excellent Grievous! I'm really happy that some people are getting out there and making some cheap and functional ammo catchers from that video. Great work!


----------



## MrRRSP

☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## t-bear

Good ideas.


----------



## shudaizi

Great idea -- cheap and fast to make. Under $15 and under 15 minutes. Perfect. Thanks fellas!


----------



## TARDIS Tara

Genius! Easy to build, easy to transport, easy to store, easy to use!

Best catch for the money!


----------



## Mick8535

I just might do this to take with me on a trip coming up. Looks easy to dismantle and stow behind the car seat!


----------



## Apple_Prince

Thanks for posting this I made one and have it set up in the back yard now I have a lot more space to practice. And this is very easy to move around and adjust the height so I can practice at different vertices.


----------



## Greavous

I posted the backstop I made using this concept and it does make for a good portable and cheap backstop. BUT... after shooting at it and giving it some time I thought maybe some hindsight input would help others. First comment is PVC is not a good material for supporting targets. Think of the bone fracture injuries during the Civil War and your 3/8 ball bearing is the maxiball flying out of a musket shooting at PVC. It does not end well, the pipe cracks and falls to pieces in a few hits and you are fixing as much as shooting.

Maybe wood dowels would handle hits better? Maybe its just fine once you learn how to shoot and aim. I made this at the beginning of my slingshot relationship and was never sure where it was going to hit! Once things clicked my target changed to 1.5 inches and I could hit it almost every time. Maybe PVC is ok once you know how to shoot?


----------

